#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  Thuiswerk - b2b telefonische afspraken maken.

## DP Services

*THUISWERK - B2B TELEFONISCHE AFSPRAKEN MAKEN.*




*DP Services biedt hoogwaardige oplossingen voor de uitdagingen van onze opdrachtgevers rondom klantcontact. Wij hebben ons gepositioneerd als een Offshore klantcontact dienstverlener voor de Europese markt, en wij vervullen onze werkzaamheden vanuit onze contact- callcenter in Tanger / Marokko**.*



Het betreft hier een Business to consumer project, waarin jouw missie bestaat uit het bellen naar bedrijven voor het plannen van kwalitatieve afspraken. De producten variren tussen Energie &Telecom.

Je bent een enthousiaste en gedreven persoon met uitstekende communicatieve vaardigheden die mensen vanuit persoonlijkheid overtuigt, en bent bereid om vanuit onze contact- callcenter in Marokko te komen werken.

Geen harde Sales dus. Uiteraard kent elke job een bepaald doelstelling te behalen, en deze is ruim te behalen.
Uiteraard vragen zoeken wij naar collegas die zelfstandig en gemotiveerd vanuit huis kunnen bellen, die streven naar goede resultaten en excelente kwaliteiten.




*FUNCTIEPROFIEL:* 

Je bent verantwoordelijk voor het maken van afspraken bij bedrijven voor een aantal accountmanagers. Je bent het eerste contact en daarom ht visitekaartje van onze klant. 

Je gaat zelfstandig en proactief aan de slag met een prospectlijst en probeert de verantwoordelijke persoon te spreken. 
Met jouw enthousiasme, assertiviteit en doorzettingsvermogen overtuig je de contactpersonen op een plezierige manier. Je verkoopt de toegevoegde waarde van de afspraak. Bovendien breng je de behoefte in kaart. 
Contacten, voortgang en afspraken registreer je in ons CRM-systeem, en vanzelfsprekend heb je ervaring met telemarketing.



*FUNCTIE-EISEN:*

- Je hebt een opleiding op minimaal MBO - HBO niveau.
- Je hebt minimaal 1 jaar ervaring in onder andere: Telemarketing, Sales, inbound / outbound of een callcdenter- klanten service omgeving.

- Je beheerst de Nederlandse taal uitstekend en zonder accent. Vlaamse tongval is welkom.
- Je hebt een zeer prettige telefoonstem.
- Je bent enthousiast en jong (van geest)
- Je bent gedreven, prestatiegericht en hebt een winnaresmentaliteit.
- Je bent commercieel en resultaatgericht.
- Je hebt een flexibele instelling.
- Je durft op target te werken.
- Je bent bereid om in Tanger te komen werken.



*ONS AANBOD:* 


Voor de thuiswerkers is de salaris in overleg te bespreken, maar je kunt er op rekenen dat je een volwaardig inkomen kunt opbouwen. Heb je meer in je mars en weet jij je doelstelling ruim te behalen, dan kan je salaris verder met bonussen oplopen.



*Reageren op de vacature Telefonisch Acquisiteur?* 
Mail je motivatie met CV naar [email protected]


Met vriendelijke groeten,
*DP Services*

www.dpservices.eu

----------

